# Dawes Kingpin



## BSOh (8 Oct 2019)

Hi everyone. Looking for a Dawes Kingpin (folder or standard). Don't mind a complete bike or frame only as it's only the frame I want. Seller must be prepared to post as I'm too out of the way to make collection feasible. 

Thanks
BSoH


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Oct 2019)

There’s a frame only for sale on eBay.


----------



## BSOh (8 Oct 2019)

Thanks Carl, yes I saw that but on a close inspection of the photo's there looks like a terminal rust spot on one of the rear stays. There's a also a nice one on there with a starting bid of £49.99 plus postage, but it looks too nice to break up for just the frame. I might go for it though if it doesn't get any interest by the time it nears the end of the bidding.


----------



## Kino451 (8 Dec 2019)

Hi. I have a Dawes Kingpin frame circa 1973 British racing Green in lockup container in Flint North Wales... Are interested..


----------



## BSOh (9 Dec 2019)

Thanks, have sent you a pm


----------



## BSOh (11 Aug 2020)

Just bumping as still after a kingpin, complete or just frame. I stopped looking for a while, but back on the hunt again. 

Thanks


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Aug 2020)

The Covid thing has caused a biking fad this year, with silly prices being asked. KP's are few and far between in any case, but R20's are more easily available, as well as all the re-badged versions. I suspect that when a sense of normality returns, there'll be a glut of second-hand bargains to be had


----------



## BSOh (13 Aug 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> The Covid thing has caused a biking fad this year, with silly prices being asked. KP's are few and far between in any case, but R20's are more easily available, as well as all the re-badged versions. I suspect that when a sense of normality returns, there'll be a glut of second-hand bargains to be had



I hope you're right. I have a twenty which I took out the other day and I'm pottering about with. That's what reignited the search, reminded me that I also really want a kingpin


----------

